# Fischerkurs Niederösterreich



## Merimasku (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe bisher ausschließlich im Urlaub geangelt (Finnland), möchte aber ab diesem Jahr auch in Österreich zum Fischen gehen und habe mich daher als ersten Schritt für den Fischerkurs in Niederösterreich angemeldet.

Kann mir jemand von Euch von seinen Erfahrungen mit dem Kurs bzw. der Prüfung berichten? 
Interessieren würde mich vor allem, welchen Lernaufwand diese Prüfung erfordert und wie schwierig die Prüfung selbst ist.

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Gruß!
Alex


----------



## fingers (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

*hallo alex !*

*erstmals,  viel spass im board. |welcome: *
*das mit der niederösterreichischen lizenz kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich sie nicht gemacht habe, weiß nur das es sehr einfach und simpel ist. |znaika: *
*trotzdem  noch viel spass hier*


*       fingers gruß*


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Hallo Alex und Willkommen an Board#h !
Also zur Prüfung wie du es sagst ist das ganze sehr harmlos, 
der Kurs dauert ein paar Stunden und alles was du wissen mußt
wird dir ausfürlich berichtet, du brauchst dich nicht vorbereiten
oder etwas lernen#6 .
Da du eh fischer bist hast du ja schon Vorkenntnisse.
Nach dem Kurs bekommst du deine blue Card und das auch ohne Prüfung:m ...
mfg.


----------



## richard (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Servus Alex!

Willkommen an Board#h 
Ich nehme an, dass der Fischerkurs in NÖ nicht viel anders ablaufen wird wie in OÖ. Bei mir wars so, dass der Kurs passenderweise gleich in einem Wirtshaus stattgefunden hat. Gedauert hat er so fünf/sechs Stunden inklusive Essen und daneben, das eine oder andere Bier. Am Schluß haben alle mit Auszeichnung bestanden.  Vorbereitung definitiv nicht nötig gewesen. Prüfung hat es ebenfalls keine gegeben.
Gruß
Ritschie


----------



## moritzudo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Hallo Alex!
Ich habe "diese Prüfung" im November gemacht, und man muß ehrlich sagen, es handelt sich hiebei um eine reine Geldbeschaffungsangelegenheit. Es wird Dir in 4 Stunden dass vorab erhaltene Skriptum nochmals vorgekaut, um dann anschließend eine "Prüfung" darüber abzulegen. Bei der Prüfung werden dann einfache fragen gestellt, und Du hast als Draufgabe auch noch 3 Antwortmöglichkeiten, wobei 2 meist ein völliger Blödsinn sind. Während des Kurses werden schon die bestanden urkunden vorausgefüllt. Soviel zur Prüfung.
LG Udo


----------



## Merimasku (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Hallo an Alle!

Erstmals Danke für Eure Antworten!

Habe ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen Lernen, bin aber jetzt trotzdem beruhigt, dass sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfung in Grenzen halten dürfte.

Gestern wurde mir übrigens die Anmeldebestätigung für den Kurs zugeschickt - er findet auch für Nö in einem Wirtshaus statt. ;-)

lg
Alex


----------



## zanderheli (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

hi!

ein guter bekannter von mir hält in nö die fischerprüfung ab. er hat erst kürzlich jemanden durchfallenlassen, weil er absolut nichts gewußt hat. soll sonst aber für interessierte leicht sein. also ein bisserl was tun und keine angst.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Anni (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

ich werd mich auch mal im salzburgerland schlau machen,denn ich hab das letztes jahr bei einer jugendgruppe beobachtet die hatten das ganze im freien und mussten am nächjsten tag aucheine praktische prüfung machen am salzachsee ob dieser schein dann nur in österreich gilt würde mich auch intressieren würde gerne in deutschland angeln gehen aber da iss mir die prüfung zu schwer na ja schauma mal was es gibt #c 
na ja lieber fisch ich ja in schweden finnland und norge #6


----------



## Phill 748 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*



			
				Anni schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd mich auch mal im salzburgerland schlau machen,denn ich hab das letztes jahr bei einer jugendgruppe beobachtet die hatten das ganze im freien und mussten am nächjsten tag aucheine praktische prüfung machen am salzachsee ob dieser schein dann nur in österreich gilt würde mich auch intressieren würde gerne in deutschland angeln gehen aber da iss mir die prüfung zu schwer na ja schauma mal was es gibt #c
> na ja lieber fisch ich ja in schweden finnland und norge #6


 
Hallo Anni 

In Salzburg muss eine schriftliche Prüfung abgelegt werden, diese ist das nicht ganz so einfach wie zb. in Niederösterreich bzw. Oberösterreich.
jedoch wird meines wissens nach die Salzburger prüfung auch in Bayern als gleichwertig anerkannt genauere Infos erhälts du unter http://www.fischereiverband.at 

Inhalt der Prüfung:
Die Prüfung wird vor einer Prüfungskommission des Landesfischereiverbandes, bestehend aus 3 Mitgliedern, abgelegt. Diese Kommission wird vom Landesfischereiverband bestellt.

Gegenstände: Wassertierkunde (_Aussehen, Vorkommen, Laichzeiten, Lebensweise und Gefährdungen von Wassertieren_), Gewässerökologie, sachgemäßer Gebrauch der Fanggeräte, Fischereirecht und einschlägige Rechtsvorschriften.

Sollte aber für Angler mit vorkentnissen kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## bine (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

zur Info... 
die Salzburger Prüfung (abgelegt durch einen "in Deutschland wohnenden Deutschen) wird in Bayern nicht anerkannt!!! Die staatl. fischereiprüfung in Bayern ist ja auch (im Vergleich zu Österreich) äußerst schwer (3 Monate Kurs und dann eine wirklich schwere Prüfung).:c 

Jedoch darf man in Salzburg als "Ausländer" ohne jegliche Prüfung angeln, man muß sich nur die Angelkarte und die Steuerkarte kaufen!!!!#h


----------



## richard (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Und welchen Sinn soll ein mehrmonatiger Kurs mit anschließender stattlicher Fischereiprüfung bitte haben|kopfkrat ? Es geht ja um ein Hobby und nicht um einen Berufslehre. Mir scheint, hier schießt man gewaltig übers Ziel hinaus. Bleibt abzuwarten, was der österreichischen Bürokratie noch einfällt.

Ritschie


----------



## bine (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Und welchen Sinn soll ein mehrmonatiger Kurs mit anschließender stattlicher Fischereiprüfung bitte haben|kopfkrat ? Es geht ja um ein Hobby und nicht um einen Berufslehre. Mir scheint, hier schießt man gewaltig übers Ziel hinaus. Bleibt abzuwarten, was der österreichischen Bürokratie noch einfällt.
> 
> Ritschie



Naja, es sind viele wichtige Sachen drin, die kann man in einem zwei Tageskurs auf keinen Fall lernen... und wenn ich sehe, wie sich in Salzburg die Angler teilweise "auskennen" (besonders z.B. bei der Tötung), dann bin ich sehr froh um meinen Fischereischein und das was ich gelernt hab.... #h 

in folgenden Fächern werden wir unterrichtet:
Fischkunde 
Gewässerkunde 
Schutz und Pflege der Fischgewässer, Fischhege 
Fanggeräte, fischereiliche Praxis, Behandlung der gefangenen Fische 
Einschlägige Rechtsvorschriften 
praktische Einweisung in den Gebrauch der Fanggeräte 
praktische Einweisung in die Behandlung der gefangenen Fische 

Das macht schon in vielen Fällen Sinn, natürlich sind auch Sachen dabei, die man nie wieder braucht, aber schlecht find ich es nicht.. so kann nicht jeder angeln...


----------



## richard (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Servus bine,

jetzt habe ich noch drei Fragen. 
Wieviel kostet in Bayern der Angelschein (alles inklusive: Kurs, Prüfung, Staatsabgaben etc.)? 
Wie viel Zeit dauert es, um diesen zu erlangen (Kurs, Vorbereitung, Prüfung)?
Hat man den Angelschein „lebenslänglich“ oder muss man diesen regelmäßig (durch Kurse) erneuern?

Ritschie


----------



## Anni (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*



			
				Phill 748 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anni
> 
> In Salzburg muss eine schriftliche Prüfung abgelegt werden, diese ist das nicht ganz so einfach wie zb. in Niederösterreich bzw. Oberösterreich.
> jedoch wird meines wissens nach die Salzburger prüfung auch in Bayern als gleichwertig anerkannt genauere Infos erhälts du unter http://www.fischereiverband.at
> ...


na da fisch ich doch lieber in schweden,noge 
danke für die auskunft:m


----------



## bine (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

@richard

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/12876/index.php

hier steht alles ganz genau!!!
Das teuerste ist der Vorbereitungskurs... aber den würd ich jedem empfehlen, da die "Durchfall-"quote nicht gerade gering ist... ausserdem kann man jede Menge tolle Leute kennenlernen!!! #6 #6


----------



## richard (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*

Servus bine,

bist Du narrisch! Des schaut ja wie ein Prüfungsplan von einem Studium aus. Da sollte man eigentlich gleich einen akademischen Grad verliehen bekommen:q . 
Nix für ungut, aber da bin ich doch froh Oberösterreicher zu sein.
Schöne Grüße nach Bayern#h 
Ritschie


----------



## bine (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischerkurs Niederösterreich*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Servus bine,
> 
> bist Du narrisch! Des schaut ja wie ein Prüfungsplan von einem Studium aus. Da sollte man eigentlich gleich einen akademischen Grad verliehen bekommen:q .
> Nix für ungut, aber da bin ich doch froh Oberösterreicher zu sein.
> ...


:q :q  also, wennst mal was wissen magst, dann fragst mi einfach (hab seit 2000 auch schon wieder alles vergessen...  )


----------

